# No signal in cable outlet?



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

I just moved to a new condo and bought a nice TV for my room. I brought Rogers in here last week to hook up the cable, but they said my cable outlet has no signal? They asked me if I wanted to run the cable from my living room using a splitter to my room, but that is far away and I can't have cables running down my walls (they wouldn't drill the cable through the wall, they would only staple them to the baseboards). 

How come there is no signal in the outlet? I live in a condo, so is it a maintenance problem or mine? Could it be the wires in the wall are damaged or its just not plugged in somewhere? What are my options (besides running a cable over the baseboards or through my wall) to get cable in my room?

Thanks!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Might take the cover off the outlet and see if the
cable is connected to the back side of the plug.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

The cable almost certainly isn't connected back at the termination point. If the condo is new, or was previously lived in but the the owner didn't use the outlet you want activated, that particular cable feeding the outlet you want to use was never connected. It shouldn't be any problem to have it connected by someone that understands what needs to be done. In all likelihood the cable does not have a connector on its end, but is hanging nearby the termination block (likely with other unused cables feeding more outlets in your condo). Depending on the construction style of your condo building the location of the termination block (and the cable you need to have connected) could be in the attic of your building. 

Try to find out who prewired your building with the cabling...and they'll know exactly where it's located. Any good Internet/television/telephone service provider should be able to figure out where all the cables for your condo come from that feed all your outlets...and he should be able to hook-up whichever cable is needed for any particular outlet in your condo you need.

For your information, the reason why the installer doesn't hook-up all the cables (at the terminal block) for your entire condo is because each individual cable that is hooked-up reduces the signal strength a little, so they would rather the owner choose which outlets they want to activate and not hook-up (to the terminal block) any cables that are not going to be used.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

It might not be for cable but for an old master tv antenna system that is no longer in use.


----------

